# 722K OTA tuner



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

We currently have a 722 no K and it has been giving us all kinds of issues. Some days its fine other days it does tons of things.
We do lots of OTA recording and were wondering on the 722K a couple things.

1. Currently having a 722 with issues would dish trade only for another 722 or could we get 722K
The other issue is with the 2 tuners are they being split or are you really getting 2 tuners? The reason i ask is i have a couple channels we get OTA that are only in the 80s signal wise and if you split that we would lose those channels.

Thanks


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

I don't know if it is split or not, but the tuner is weaker than some so it certainly could be an issue. My TV's tuner gets all the channels good with just a glorified rabbit ear setup, but the 722k was a bit twitchy.

I just solved that by getting an outdoor antenna, now no more twitchiness and I get all the locals via OTA in HD. With the rabbit ears, I could only get about 1/2 because of distance and direction.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i have an outdoor antenna a CM 4 bay antenna. I thought about getting something larger but this gets me all but NBC. ABC is a bit weak.

I just am interested in having 2 OTA recording capabilities.


----------



## IDRick (Feb 16, 2007)

Each split reduces the signal by 50% or 3 dB. You could consider an antenna pre-amp or a distribution amp as a solution. I'm using a DIY four bay in the attic with a winegard pre-amp. Works very well and handles all the splits in my OTA distribution with ease. You need to be careful though.... It is possible to overload the tv tuner and/or pre-amp if you use too much amplification with strong local signals. I can advise on pre-amp or distribution amp selection but would additional information. Please go to www.tvfool.com and enter your exact address and antenna height above ground level. Copy the link to the report in your reply to dbstalk. Also, I would need to know how many splitters in your set up and how many feet of cable from the antenna to the most distant tv.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Given that there is only one antenna connection for OTA input on the 722K module... it pretty obviously must split the signal at some point internally in order to tune to 2 different channels.


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

Ibooksrule, you don't want the 722k.

You would have to add the OTA module, for $30 or so. The 722 has the OTA module built in.

I haven't tried recording two OTA shows at once, but whether there is signal degradation would depend. If it is amplified internally before being split there might be no loss.

I only just tried the OTA module last night. Just for giggles, I hooked up a set top antenna to see if it picked up anything. I was suprised to see the scan pick up most of the Minneapolis channels, even though they are 50 miles away. Most are fine at night, but in the day they are useless.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

i already have the 722. I want the 722K because i could record 4 channels at once


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

http://www.tvfool.com/index.php?option=com_wrapper&Itemid=90

you will see in the report that the lowest rated channel is 13 wibw cbs out of topeka. Yet i get this channel with about a 70 signal yet i cant get channel 41 KSHB. Which makes no sense.

There is roughly 40 feet to the box. It runs on a separate cable to the house then is combined with the satellite cable into the house which is just through the wall then it is split back out using the separator on the 722 then runs into the receiver.


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

I am thinking of getting a 722k as well. I do have a question about the OTA and timers. I know its easy to do with the SAT tuners, just wanted to Check on the OTA Tuners, with so many shows running long and starting early, I was wondering if you can DVR the same OTA channel. An example of what I mean is channel 69-01 7:59pm-9:05pm and 69-01 8:59-10:05pm


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ibooksrule said:


> i already have the 722. I want the 722K because i could record 4 channels at once


I had two 622s. Shortly after the 722k became available, I called and asked if I could upgrade one of the 622s to a 722k in excahnge for a 2 year commitment. They said sure, did not charge me for the OTA module, gave me $10 off for six months.

I made no threat, simply politely asked if it was something they could do.

I see absolutely no difference in sensitivity between the OTA tuner in the 622 and the two OTA tuners in my 722k.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GrumpyBear said:


> ... I was wondering if you can DVR the same OTA channel. An example of what I mean is channel 69-01 7:59pm-9:05pm and 69-01 8:59-10:05pm


Yes, similar to the Sat tuners.


----------



## ibooksrule (Feb 16, 2003)

So you dont see any change in the signal strength between the 622 and the 722K?


----------



## barryaz1 (Feb 5, 2007)

ibooksrule said:


> So you dont see any change in the signal strength between the 622 and the 722K?


I had to replace my 622 a number of months ago and also do a lot of OTA. I wanted the 722k, but they wouldn't budge on not charging for the module. So the guy shows up with a k, and I told him I only wanted it if the OTA module was there and free, and he just said "sure."

After rescanning, it seems just like before (modest outdoor antenna), and picks up over 40 channels, including a whole bunch from Tucson, about 90 miles away. And I'm not on top of a mountain. As for overlap on the same station, sometimes you have to delete and reset one program, so the receiver thinks it's actually 2 different channels. But that's exactly how Desperate Housewives and Brothers works on Sunday nights.

BTW, even my wife notices a sharpness difference in favor of OTA.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

barryaz1 said:


> ...
> BTW, even my wife notices a sharpness difference in favor of OTA.


My wife and I do not see a difference in picture quality between Sat locals and OTA - This on a Pioneeer Elite ISF'd 60" Kuro.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ibooksrule said:


> So you dont see any change in the signal strength between the 622 and the 722K?


No difference in sensitivity.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

Is there any degradation of the OTA signal on the 722k by, in effect, splitting the signal? I know a normal splitter would cause some signal loss but wasn't sure if this might be an issue.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't have any actual experience with a 722K, so I've wondered about that myself.

IF all they do is split it, then there would be signal loss and I'd think noticeable problems.

Perhaps they are amplifying before they split... but I haven't seen anyone who knows for sure.

I don't believe I've heard of anyone getting poorer results though as compared with a 722, when all other things are equal.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

When I got my 722k, I lost my marginal channels completely. So I think that the sensitivity is a little less than some. But if your signals are good, you should have no problems.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just did a dish chat and asked to upgrade my 722 for a 722K. I was told that there is no diffrence except for the remote. Am I confused? My 722 can record one OTA channel and I thought the 722K could do two?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

GB1 said:


> I just did a dish chat and asked to upgrade my 722 for a 722K. I was told that there is no diffrence except for the remote. Am I confused? My 722 can record one OTA channel and I thought the 722K could do two?


You are correct... The 722 has only 1 built-in tuner. The 722K comes with no built-in tuner, but the add-in module provides 2 OTA tuners.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I am 0 for 3 with CSRs online. They each keep saying there is no difference (between the 722 and the 722K)-the last two just disconnected.....any suggestions?


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Use the phone instead of chat. Ask to speak to a supervisior if you get the same treatment on the phone.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

Well I got through to a CSR who understood that I wanted to switch out my 722 for a 722K with the add on module. It would cost me 195 for the 722K, 29.99 for the module, a new two year committment, and the kicker (like others have reported) he could not order a 722K specifically. it could be a 6?? (forgot what he said) a 722 or a 722K. Ill try again later


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

GB1 said:


> Well I got through to a CSR who understood that I wanted to switch out my 722 for a 722K with the add on module. It would cost me 195 for the 722K, 29.99 for the module, a new two year committment, and the kicker (like others have reported) he could not order a 722K specifically. it could be a 6?? (forgot what he said) a 722 or a 722K. Ill try again later


I don't understand this and I certainly don't doubt you. When I called a few months ago to upgrade one of my 622's to a 722k the TSR was able to send me a 722k with an OTA Module included at no cost - other than a 2 year (add-on) commitment. I also received a six-month $10/Mo rebate.


----------



## GB1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I think I had (another) poorly trained CSR. THe conversation at times made no sense. I think if i had more time and pushed it I could do better...but still.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

At the time I upgraded from a 622 to a 722k, I was charged $75.00 for the upgrade with a two year additional contract. I asked for, and received the 2 tuner OTA module for free. They sent out a tech to do the install. When he got there, he said the cabling from the dish was old and needed replaced. I helped him, but it was worth all the time. I have had no issues with signal loss on the OTA module. And being able to record four shows at once while watching a fifth still amazes me....

In my opinion, the 722k is much more sensitive to heat than the 622. I had the 622 in a case for 3.5 years with no trouble. The first 722k failed in a week. I put a fan in the back of the case, and one on the left side of the 722k. The average temp dropped 15 degrees, and now runs at 111. The case is cool to the touch. If you make this upgrade, it is something you should be aware of.

The other thing to watch is if you have an EHD. Make sure the 722k connects to it OK before they take away your 622. Mine did not, and the 722k did a reformat of the drive, which lost quite a bit of recorded programming. I don't know if this is true, but tech support told me if I still had the 622 on site, I could have copied some of the data back to the 622, formatted the EHD on the 722k, and then copied the 622 data back to the EHD, as that format could be read by both units.

But in the end, the upgrade was worth it..........


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

Just to be clear, that fifth program you watch must be a recording if all 4 tuners are making recordings.

You should not have had to reformat your EHD. When the receiver asked to format it you should have said no. After the new receiver is activated on your account, it should accept the EHD without formatting it. I can understand it wanting to format it if you attached it before the receiver was on your account but after that it should allow the existing recordings.


----------



## SaltiDawg (Aug 30, 2004)

ChuckA said:


> Just to be clear, that fifth program you watch must be a recording if all 4 tuners are making recordings. ...


... *or* a previously recorded event.


----------



## JSIsabella (Oct 20, 2006)

I guess I should have been more clear about the watching a show already recorded as a fifth....

As far as the EHD, I was on with tech support for over an hour. I did say no to the re-format, while we were on the phone. They authorized the 722k for the EHD and we tried it again. Same thing. The reason they ended up giving was that my EHD was formatted at the time of the inital release of the EHD feature and it had been changed since then to be compatible with the new models, and would not work with the 722k. Don't know if it was true, but that is what they said. I got a two month credit on my bill for the lost programming and aggravation, which helped a bit..............


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

JSIsabella said:


> I guess I should have been more clear about the watching a show already recorded as a fifth....
> 
> As far as the EHD, I was on with tech support for over an hour. I did say no to the re-format, while we were on the phone. They authorized the 722k for the EHD and we tried it again. Same thing. The reason they ended up giving was that my EHD was formatted at the time of the inital release of the EHD feature and it had been changed since then to be compatible with the new models, and would not work with the 722k. Don't know if it was true, but that is what they said. I got a two month credit on my bill for the lost programming and aggravation, which helped a bit..............


Sorry to hear you lost your recordings. You may want to do a search on DISHARC, and see how you can actually back up your EHD, for an extra safeguard.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

JSIsabella said:


> The reason they ended up giving was that my EHD was formatted at the time of the inital release of the EHD feature and it had been changed since then to be compatible with the new models, and would not work with the 722k.


:sure:


----------



## GrumpyBear (Feb 1, 2006)

Kent Taylor said:


> :sure:


Sounded more like Tech Support was brushing him off doesn't it?


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm sure JSIsabella was more kind than I would have been given that response.


----------

